# Fluval Plant 3.0 - will it fit under Roma LED canopy?



## Surya (14 Aug 2018)

Hi, I'm new here!

I have a Fluval Roma 240 LED with the stock LED strip light that came with it. It's not very effective. I'd like to switch to the Fluval Plant 3.0 but does anyone know if it will fit under the canopy?


----------



## micheljq (14 Aug 2018)

Hi, you should make sure that the Led light has at least some water resistance like IP67.  I don't know if the Fluval has some.  A canopy is the perfect place for heat and moisture build up.

I know the TMC Grobeams are IP67.

Michel.


----------



## Surya (14 Aug 2018)

Thanks, yes they are IP67


----------



## tam (14 Aug 2018)

I've just brought the middle size one and can measure any bit you'd like if that helps?


----------



## Surya (14 Aug 2018)

tam said:


> I've just brought the middle size one and can measure any bit you'd like if that helps?



Oh that's really kind of you. If it's not too much trouble, it would be great to know how what the highest point is above the bit that rests on the sides, if you see what I mean. The depth? I think there is only about 2-3cm clearance between the inner rim of the Roma, where it would sit, and the canopy.


----------



## rebel (15 Aug 2018)

Consider increasing ventilation with a fan also. Heat build up could ruin the LEDS.


----------



## tam (15 Aug 2018)

Here is the profile. That section on the end is the support bracket which pulls out horizontally. That piece is plastic, so you could probably smash it off reasonably easily to get more clearance but I would guess that will effect the warranty.


----------



## Surya (15 Aug 2018)

Thanks so much, that's perfect and just what I needed! Really appreciate it. 

Let me know what you think of the light. Would it be OK for a low tech set up? I don't have pressurised CO2 though have started using EasyCarbo, and have generally low light plants (swords, crypts etc) but growth is disappointing compared to my old shallower tank.


----------



## tam (15 Aug 2018)

You're welcome 

That's how I'm planning to use it, over a low tech 90x45x45cm. I'm still waiting on the tank itself to arrive though so I've just held it over another tank/played with the settings so far - which all looks good. I haven't had it running to see how plants grow but no reason they shouldn't.


----------



## Surya (17 Aug 2018)

I have got my own now and can confirm that it does fit comfortably under the Roma LED canopy  

It looks great and I'm very happy with it. The only thing is it gets REALLY hot. Not too hot to touch, but just a shade below. Dimming the light only helps a little (plus surely it should be possible to use it on its highest setting?) It doesn't affect the tank temperature or anything but I'm a bit worried that there's something wrong with it and/or it will damage itself over time... Any thoughts?


----------



## alto (18 Aug 2018)

LED do run hot, especially if passively cooled (usually via metal “wings” etc)
Heat can affect LED spectrum & life span, so I’d contact Fluval in regards use of this light inside an aquarium hood 

(Some branded LEDs will clearly state “not for use inside an aquarium hood”,  others require you to read the (very) fine print)

As you mention. It does seem to impact aquarium water temp less than similar lumen output T5 etc


----------



## tam (18 Aug 2018)

They do sell a mounting kit for use with a hood - there is a video on youtube. I think it mentioned the bracket allows for space above but it looked like it would only create about 5mm clearance. Certainly doesn't hurt to ask them though.


----------



## Surya (18 Aug 2018)

Thanks both. I emailed Fluval about it fitting in the hood and they said it does, and that's how they use it in their display Roma 240s, so it seems it is supposed to be used that way? I have emailed them again to double check. I don't mind removing the hood altogether if that would help, there is enough height with the top frame that no-one can jump out. I could try and see if it made a difference anyway.


----------



## micheljq (20 Aug 2018)

About the Grobeams, they don't consume much wattage and the heat generated is not that much.  For example right now, I use only one Grobeam 600 over a 22G tank, 12 watts.

The tank in question :
https://www.aquaticlog.com/aquariums/micheljq/4

Michel.


----------



## Surya (20 Aug 2018)

micheljq said:


> About the Grobeams, they don't consume much wattage and the heat generated is not that much.  For example right now, I use only one Grobeam 600 over a 22G tank, 12 watts.
> 
> The tank in question :
> https://www.aquaticlog.com/aquariums/micheljq/4
> ...



Thanks. I've already got the Fluval though


----------



## Mosh87 (6 Jan 2019)

Surya said:


> Thanks. I've already got the Fluval though



Hi Mate

I have the exact same tank and was thinking of getting the 3.0 myself. Does it fit neatly underneath the hood of the Roma?

I was thinking of getting the largest size available. Certain websites say that it’s 122-145 but the box says 115-145 so getting confused here.


----------



## Surya (6 Jan 2019)

Yes it does fit neatly under the hood  I've been really happy with it, definitely recommend. I was a bit worried about how hot it gets to touch, but I decided to just stop touching it and no harm has been done. 

It's the same one, the light itself it 115cm as there are a couple of cm at each end for the legs even when fully shortened.


----------



## Tommy (7 Jan 2019)

Hi Surya, does the fluval 3.0 show the colours of the fish and plants better than the led the tank came with? I have a roma 240 and have been thinking of getting the 3.0


----------



## Surya (13 Jan 2019)

Tommy said:


> Hi Surya, does the fluval 3.0 show the colours of the fish and plants better than the led the tank came with? I have a roma 240 and have been thinking of getting the 3.0



Sorry, just seen this! Yes, it definitely does. You can also adjust the different colours very easily to suit your fish - eg mine look much better under a higher pink/red light component. You realise once you get the 3.0 how weak the light that comes with the tank is. (Though I did grow a nice jungly low tech low light tank of easy stems with the original - albeit took months).


----------



## Tommy (13 Jan 2019)

Surya said:


> Sorry, just seen this! Yes, it definitely does. You can also adjust the different colours very easily to suit your fish - eg mine look much better under a higher pink/red light component. You realise once you get the 3.0 how weak the light that comes with the tank is. (Though I did grow a nice jungly low tech low light tank of easy stems with the original - albeit took months).



Thanks for that, its exactly what I was hoping, going to have to get one now.


----------

